# It's Robin's birthday!



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

*Got Robin a fling-a-ma-string!*

(shh!) His birthday's coming up!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

What is it? Never heard of it and I'm curious.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Ohhh! I'll bet anything with a cool name like that Robin will enjoy!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

A fling-a-ma-string is a battery operated device that has a string attached. You slide the back part under a door, throw the switch, and I guess it flings the string!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

If you google fling-ama-string, you'll get lots of you tube videos showing it in action. I have one for Muffs and Abby. They like it, but it's one of those toys I bring out every few months for a few days and then put back into storage, in part because I find they like it when they haven't seen it for a while, but then they get tired of it. 

One word of advice...when it's attached to the door and turned on, make sure the door is closed. Using it on an open door could risk injury to the cats. Failing that, it could also risk injury to your door, or your walls.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

He's 5!!! I'll let him go out and romp this afternoon. Wish it was a little warmer... 

I got him catnip, toys, and I'm hooking up his Fling-A-Ma-String!

He's playing with his jingly ball!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Happy birthday Robin. Have fun today.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Happy Birthday Robin!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I strung the flingo to the door and let er rip!!! His interest is piqued. I think it's supposed to be lower, so there's more string... :?


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Robin! Amelia loved her fling a ma string until she managed to break the string and dismantle the toy.


----------



## purpleball (Mar 11, 2011)

A very Happy Birthday to Robin. I am sure he will enjoy his gifts.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Happy birthday Robin! So sorry if I actually missed it!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aw, I missed Robin's birthday too - but maybe we could get a pic of the birthday boy?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OH NO!! Double!!
First, I missed Kurts...and now Sir Robins Birthday! 
Happy Belated Birthday Sir Robin!!
Lots of PetPets being sent!!
Sharon


----------



## purpleball (Mar 11, 2011)

Have a wonderful and happy birthday Robin,and enjoy all your toys.


----------

